# Hey Look, SteroidInsight.com is BACK!



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, its official.  

UGBB has gone downhill, and is quickly going to hell in a handcart. DFeaton was promoted to SuperMod, and changed his name to DF. POBs mother has been hoarding potatoes to fuel her sexual fetishes, and the latest move has put a mod in charge who doesnt like cheese. Its only a matter of time before hulk loses his god like genetics and 11bravo stops loving the cawk. 

So I am bringing back SI, which I hold near and dear to my heart, and was perfect in every way.

This thread will serve as my own personal SI.com. 

All are welcome, except the obvious persons whom I hate, despise, wish ill, or do not like cheese.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 1, 2013)

Can u bring sexy back while your at it?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Tiller! Where are you??


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I can only do so much FD. I can only do so much.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 1, 2013)

How bout bringing the 8 track back?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I can bring Tiller back, maybe?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

I like cheese, but I brought Doc.  Am I welcome?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

You are welcome to hang Rumpy.

Unfortunately, the "bring the uggo who doesnt like cheese" party isnt until next Friday.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Cool.  I'll be there.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Dont tell Doc, but I think hes pretty cool.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Dont tell Doc, but I think hes pretty cool.



Your secret is safe with me.  Secretly we all like him, but we never tell him.  You should see the shit we give him in private.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Id like to give you something in private.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Id like to give you something in private.



We have a little place for that, it's called Rumpy's Ranch House


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

The Stabbin Cabin?


Nice new avi


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Just for Doc.  I'm sure it won't last long


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I dont know what is giving me this wicked boner, the cheese?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

It is some good looking cheese!  Check out those holes


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Id like to get weird with those holes.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

And make Doc watch


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Isnt Doc the cheese? I thought we were speaking in code


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I will call him the Big Cheese from now on


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

I mean make him keep his eyes open.  I always tell him to try to relax his throat and make eye contact.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I like sneaking up on his sphincter when he is sleeping myself


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

I know, he tells me about it.  He's not really asleep though, he just pretends 'cause he knows you like that.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I know hes not sleeping, he always whispers sweet nothings like "give me that big wet mozzarella"


----------



## Azog (Dec 1, 2013)

Did you say something about dick cheese? What about genital custard?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Azog said:


> Did you say something about dick cheese? What about genital custard?



Doc's got it all.  His body's a buffet


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 1, 2013)

toe cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Try the stuff in his belly button.  You can spread it on a cracker or smoke it in a crack pipe.  It's amazing stuff


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2013)

how bout from unda cheese? i got lots to give, and while ur at it gk, bring back bell bottoms too?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I am bringing back parachute pants first.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I am bringing back parachute pants first.



Hahaha hammer dont hurt em! Haha


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I am bringing back parachute pants first.



Maybe we can get a volume discount
http://parachute-pants.com/


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Maybe we can get a volume discount
> http://parachute-pants.com/



Awesome! Im getting some fo sure!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2013)

J20 said:


> Awesome! Im getting some fo sure!



And a members only jacket!! Yes!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

Aviators are mandatory. Oakleys will pass as well.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

I like revos, is that cool?  I have a neck strap on them if that helps


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol!!! Hilarious


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

Fine, revos will work. Oakley blades are preferred though. 

Also, just for Bundy, starter jackets will be allowed as well.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Starter jackets are the shiznit


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

You know I really like parachute pants for around the house, but I prefer leather when doing keytar solos on stage (by "on stage", I mean in for my cats)


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 2, 2014)

Awwww I prefer to go without pants


----------

